# FALL IS IN THE AIR!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Great way to start the week after several days of rain and humid weather. A Cold front blew thru over the weekend and dropped the water temp down to the mid 60's. That is what we needed to get the speckled troput into ther fall patterens and start feeding. 

Monday and had some regular's out with me looking for something to tug on the line. Well it was cold at first but as things warmed up the trout turned on and Mike and Gary know how to catch'em. They had the limit on ice well before noon.










Teusday was just as good I had Dave Barecker and his friend GW Television actor from the TV show "The Closer' and the "Police Academy" Movies in town for some RR and a little fishing action in Hopedale LA. We got right on the trout but the bite faded and went dead for awhile so I made a move to another area and hit the jackpot speckled trout on just about every cast, AWESOME. We tried fishing for redfish for awhile catching and releasing some under size fish but got a few nice black drum in the boat to go on the grill.










Wednesday Ray Hunzicker was back and had the camera along to get some footage for an upcoming Show of "Ray Huntzicker Outdoors". Well what a difference a day makes I was a little worried when I stepped out of my truck and felt the 20 to 25 mph wind at the dock, Just FISH is what I told myself and it will all work out. Well Ray was little late due to traffic no problem. I went to some proctected area's trying to stay out of the wind and we put some trout in the box and got some film but it just was not happening time to move. Made a fairly long run to a deep canal that empties a large lake and the speckled trout were there and shrimp jumping out of the water. YES! it was on. steady action until the limit of specks on ice. Now Ray had all kind of trout on film but the day would not be done until we got some line stretching drag pulling reds on the camera too. It took a few moves into the interior marsh and pondsbefore we found some reday to do battle. A few nice redfish and black drum and it was time to call it a day. The wind had picked up to 30 mph by then and it was a rough ride across so of the bigger Lakes and Bay's which were white capping now. Awesome catch on a day with terrible weather.










CAPT. GENE DUGAS

RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES

985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul, Capt...thanks for posting!:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report. Thanx for posting.


----------

